# New Amazon Prime Pilot Season - Interesting Shows, Vote Now



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In case you may have missed the announcement:



"The Man in the High Castle" is a sci fi/fantasy/alternate reality series pilot adapted by Ridley Scott from the Philip K. Dick novel. It is very promising and appears to have high ratings which means it likely will get a series order.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Greatly enjoy it last night. I believe it will be pick up.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Thought it was quite good. Somewhat typical, in a way.
Female in trouble, but can kick butt
Good looking guy who meets her at the end
plot twist at the end to make your eyes pop and say Whaaaaat!?


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I really enjoyed "Point of Honor". I hope it gets picked up


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Enjoyed Man in the High Castle. Was very impressed with Mad Dogs and would definitely watch it if it was picked up. As much as I love Jason Lee I couldn't get through Cocked.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Apparently it's pilot time beginning with kid's shows:


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I watched the first of the Man in a High Castle and it was very good and will probably continue to watch it as the episodes are released.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

*Amazon's new pilot season* is available for you to watch and vote on the next group of original series:









_*Z: The Beginning of Everything*_ is a bio-series of the life of Zelda Sayre Fitzgerald, Southern Belle turned flapper, writer and icon of modern feminism. Starting right before Zelda meets unpublished writer F. Scott Fitzgerald in 1918, Z dives into the fascinating life of a woman ahead of her time and the story of the most famous, and infamous, couple of the Roaring 1920s.
Starring: Christina Ricci, Gavin Stenhouse
Runtime: 27 minutes
Original air date: November 5, 2015









_*Patriot.*_ Intelligence officer John Tavner's latest assignment, to prevent Iran from going nuclear, requires him to forgo all safety nets and assume a "non-official cover" as a mid-level employee at a Midwestern industrial piping firm. A bout with PTSD, the government's incompetence, and the intricacies of keeping his day job cause a barrage of ever-escalating fiascos that jeopardize the mission.
Starring: Gil Bellows,Chris Conrad
Runtime: 58 minutes
Original air date: November 5, 2015









_*One Mississippi.*_ With Louis CK as an executive producer, this is a dark comedy, loosely inspired by Tig Notaro's life, One Mississippi follows Tig as she navigates a complex re-entry into her childhood hometown in Mississippi, to deal with the unexpected death of her much loved mother. Reeling from her own recently declining health, Tig struggles to find her footing with the loss of the one person who actually understood her.
Starring: Tig Notaro,John Rothman
Runtime: 26 minutes
Original air date: November 5, 2015









_*Highston.*_ Highston Liggetts is a kind and curious 19-year-old struggling to find his place in a world he doesn't quite understand. To help him cope, Highston imagines a constantly changing roster of celebrity friends who provide him with comfort and advice - much to the concern of his bewildered but empathetic extended family.
Starring: Lewis Pullman, Mary Lynn Rajskub
Runtime:27 minutes
Original air date: November 5, 2015









_*Good Girls Revolt.*_ In 1969, while a cultural revolution swept through the free world, there was still one place that refused to change with the times: newsrooms. Good Girls Revolt follows a group of young female researchers at "News of the Week," who ask to be treated fairly. Their revolutionary request sparks convulsive changes and upends marriages, careers, sex lives, love lives, and friendships.
Starring: Genevieve Angelson,Anna Camp
Runtime: 55 minutes
Original air date: November 5, 2015









*Edge.* Missouri, 1865. Josiah Hedges aka "Edge" returns home from the Civil War to discover his closest comrades-in-arms have betrayed him, sparking a bloody reign of vengeance. A mysterious beauty crosses Edge's path, and together they will uncover a dark conspiracy that extends to the highest ranks of American power. From Shane Black (Lethal Weapon, Iron Man 3).
Starring: Max Martini,Ryan Kwanten
Runtime: 1 hour, 2 minutes
Original air date: November 5, 2015

This "vote for it" approach to reaching a decision about full season orders is certainly unique and interesting. The variety here is remarkable. We've watched two of the "half hour" shows so far, but I won't comment further.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Does anyone know if Red Oaks from the last season was renewed?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Bubba3 said:


> Does anyone know if Red Oaks from the last season was renewed?


According to the Wikipedia page, Red Oaks was greenlit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Studios


----------

